
China’s TikTok Sued by U.S. College Student over Data Use - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-03/china-s-tiktok-sued-by-u-s-college-student-over-data-use
======
li-z
"...her lawyers said in a filing that didn’t provide evidence to back up the
allegations." WTF

